
Supreme Court to Review Sarbanes-Oxley Law - newsit
http://www.cnbc.com/id/30808044
======
bmickler
I went to the supreme court's website to research this further
(<http://www.supremecourtus.gov>). Honestly I expected more from the U.S.
Supreme Court's website. The site looks terrible and the search is abysmal. I
would think that a query for "sarbanes", "sarbanes oxley", or "sarbanse-oxley"
would turn up SOMETHING if the court was to address such a landmark law.
Search can make or break a site!

~~~
sammyo
Er.. it's not like these folks will be going out of business soon. There is a
large existing infrastucture (non-free) in companies like lexis-nexus.

~~~
bmickler
True. It just seems that their website should be a little more usable given
who they are and the amount and nature of information they need to
disseminate.

